# Grafting wax alternative?



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Howdy

I'd like to mix and match some of my fruit trees via grafting this weekend but don't have access to grafting wax. Any recommendations for common household alternatives? Any cool grafting related links you'd like to share?

Thanx.

:1pig:


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

not speaking from any experience here, but i wonder how well pine sap would work?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

You can just use regular wax, melt it in a soup can with a propane torch. Spread it on the joint with an old 1 inch paintbrush. You are using rubber band strips to hold the joint together aren't you?


----------



## Manny (Dec 26, 2003)

I've used electrical tape on pear tree grafts----worked OK.


----------

